# New Górecki symphony



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Górecki's Fourth Symphony receives its posthumous premiere today in London. The Guardian has an interesting article published yesterday.

http://tinyurl.com/p7mq3va


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Sounds very interesting - and now some Wagner?! The mentioned 2nd Symphony is a great, expansive piece, I have the fine Tamas Pal recording.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Górecki's Fourth Symphony receives its posthumous premiere today in London. The Guardian has an interesting article published yesterday.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/p7mq3va


Found this the most interesting, the subject of many a debate on what composers do, or listeners sometimes think they should not do:

*N.B.*

*"Górecki wasn't interested in pleasing his audience or pandering to their tastes for commercial gain. As he said in 1994: "I never write for my listeners … I have something to tell them, but the audience must also put a certain effort into it"*


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2014)

But what of a recording?


----------

